# Bleigießen aber wie ?



## Christian@Haren (21. Januar 2012)

Hey freunde !

Ich möchte demnächst selber Blei gießen .
ich habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung da wir in der Schule letztens auch mal Angelblei mit der Fischkunde AG gegossen haben . 

Habe mir formen aus dem I net bestellt . Leider habe ich keinen Gasbrenner wie im chemieraum zu Hause . Wie kann ich das blei schmelzen ? Funktioniert das mit nem Campingkocher ? 
Danke im voraus


----------



## zanderaal (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Moin,
Jo das geht mit einem ganz normalen Campingbrenner.
Nimm für die Form aber talkumpuder damit hast du bessere Ergebnisse
Und mach erst ein paar probegüsse damit deine Form auf Themparatur kommt.Schütze dein Körper vor Spritzern und paß auf deine Atemwege auf.
am besten draußen arbeiten.

Viel Spaß beim Bleigiessen
zanderaal


----------



## Harrie (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Hi
Christian

Zanderaal hat es gut beschrieben.Du mußt darauf achten das die Formen heiß genug sind.

Ich verwende zum erhitzen eine Lötlampe,die kriegst du günstig im Baumarkt.


----------



## angel-bleie (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Hi, immer daran denken, das Blei giftig ist.
LG
Michael


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Schau mal hier.
Das ist ein Forum speziell für Blei giessen rund ums angeln.


----------



## Christian@Haren (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Danke leute ihr habt mir seehr geholfen aber gibt es auch ein anderes ähnliches metall das man schmelzen kann ??


----------



## Chiforce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

zinn

(das steht hier wegen mindestens 5 zeichen im post)


----------



## Chiforce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

zinn bekommst du in größeren mengen bei dachrinnen-monteuren (dachdecker) oder baumarkt, oder karossereiarbeiter.


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Zinn hat den 10x Preis pro Kg  und eine geringere Dichte,viel Spaß dabei.|supergri


----------



## MDieken (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

und nach meiner Meinung nach, hat Zinn doch einen höheren Schmelzpunkt als Blei oder ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*



MDieken schrieb:


> und nach meiner Meinung nach, hat Zinn doch einen höheren Schmelzpunkt als Blei oder ?


Ne, ist ungefähr gleich.
Aber Zinn ist viel zu hart und zu teuer.
Man kann aber die Härte von Blei mit Zugabe von Zinn auf die richtige Härte angleichen.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Hi! Idealer weise besteht "Gießmetall" neben Blei aus ca. 5% Zinn und 9% Antimon; diese Mischung erlaubt saubere und einfache Gießvorgänge.
Auch das Ergebniss ist besser; das Blei behält seine silberne Farbe und ist richtig hart - besonders bei Pilkern ein großer Vorteil.. .
Wenn man Letternmetall 1 zu 1 mit Blei mischt, erhält man fast die optimale Mischung.
Petri


----------



## Hammerhart (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Jo#6 viel dazugelernt, Danke euch


----------



## Zandianer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Ich fange auch gerade mit dem Gießen und wollte mal fragen wie ich alte Bleileitungen sauber bekomme bevor ich sie einschmelze bzw. muss ich die vorher reinigen?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe, das es bei Rückständen zu Verpuffungen kommen kann und das dazu führen kann das das Blei aus dem Topf spritzt und eine Verletzungsgefahr besteht.

Danke.


----------



## Slick (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Die alte Bleileitung klein schneiden mit einer Flex.Die Schutzbrille und Atemschutz nicht vergessen.In 5-10 cm Stücke,welche dann in einem Topf geschmolzen werden und dann zu Barren in 200-500g(je nach Bedarf) gegossen werden.Zum Gießen nochmals einschmelzen.

Anders bekommst du den Dreck nicht raus.


----------



## HAUSBOOT (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Bleirohre kann man mit einer Blechschere leicht schneiden!Nach dem ersten schmelzen,Schmutzschlacke abschöpfen (im FREIEN!!!),dann in Portionen gießen.

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## Zandianer (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Super danke, kann ich auch direkt nach dem ersten schmelzen in die bleigussformen giessen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*



Zandianer schrieb:


> Super danke, kann ich auch direkt nach dem ersten schmelzen in die bleigussformen giessen?


Klar, das mit den 2 x schmelzen ist überflüssig und kostet nur Zeiit und Energie.

 Eine vernünftige Atemschutz Maske ist allerdings zu empfehlen.
Ich benutze die hier mit dem Filter.


----------



## Slick (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Da ich meist 40-50kg Blei vom Schrotthändler hole und nur 20kg z.b. in der Winterpause gegossen habe,schmelze ich es 2x denn mit sauberem Blei zu arbeiten ist angenehmer.

Du kannst auch natürlich 1x schmelzen und gleich gießen.#6


----------



## Harry333 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Hallo

Ich kaufe mir immer alte Druckbuchstaben die man günstig bekommt oder wenn ich nichts bekomme gehe ich bei uns zur Autowerkstatt und hole mir alte Auswuchtgewichte, dann kommt das Geld in die Mitarbeiterkasse #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*



Harry333 schrieb:


> alte Auswuchtgewichte,


Dass muss aber schon ein paar Jahre her sein.
Es wird schon länger kein Blei mehr für Auswuchtbleie verwendet.
Die jetzt verwendete Zink Legierung hat einen ca. 100 C höheren Schmelzpunkt ist wesentlich aufwändiger in der Nachbearbeitung. Ausserdem hat es ein wesentlich geringeres spezifisches Gewicht.
Ein 30g Jigkopf wiegt zb.nur noch 19g.


----------



## thanatos (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

:q ein 30 g Jigkopf wiegt ganz sicher 30 g warscheinlich 
ist der aus Zink bedeutend größer.:m


----------



## Mücke1978 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dass muss aber schon ein paar Jahre her sein.
> Es wird schon länger kein Blei mehr für Auswuchtbleie verwendet.
> Die jetzt verwendete Zink Legierung hat einen ca. 100 C höheren Schmelzpunkt ist wesentlich aufwändiger in der Nachbearbeitung. Ausserdem hat es ein wesentlich geringeres spezifisches Gewicht.
> Ein 30g Jigkopf wiegt zb.nur noch 19g.



Ja stimmt auffallend,seit 20Jahren gießen wir schon Bleie , Köpfe und Pilker . 
Gewichtsverlust muss nicht immer schlecht sein. Bei kleineren gewichten kann man sich das zu nutze machen. Wenn in einer Form zum Beispiel 4,8,12,17 und 21g sind, dann kann man prima zwischengrößen gießen. Manchmal ist halt 4g zu leicht und 8g ein tick zu schwer. 
Ob es aufwändiger ist mit der Nachbereitung, hängt von der Temperatur vom Material und von der Genauigkeit der Form ab.


----------



## ThPaul (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Tag.

Ich bekomme mein Blei von befreundeten Dachdeckern/Spenglern. Die Abschnitte werden gesammelt und als Gegenleistung gibts mal ein paar Kaltgetränke:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q ein 30 g Jigkopf wiegt ganz sicher 30 g warscheinlich
> ist der aus Zink bedeutend größer.:m



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:q
Ich meinte doch ein Jigkopf der in einer 30g Form gegossen wurde....


----------



## scotch2907 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen aber wie ?*

Moin

Ihr müsst in einer Reifenbude nachfragen die auch LKW's macht.
Es ist richtig das die Gewichte von PKW's nicht mehr aus Blei sind, aber bei LKW's sieht das anders aus.
Vor allem fangen die bei 50g an und gehen bis 500g hoch, da hat man nicht die ganzen Metallklammern die anschließend rausgesammelt werden müssen.


----------

